# How to stock hardware in enclosed trailer



## smitty58 (Nov 26, 2005)

I know this whole trailer thing has been beat to death. I am interested in converting my 6x12 enclosed into a rolling tool box. I do carpentry work and do mostly decks. I not only want to have all my tools but I also want to somehow keep all my nails, screws, lags, bolts etc in there. I want them very well organized and labeled. I'm thinking about mounting my 2 eight foot over the rail truck boxes on 1 side for all the power tools ,and mounting something on the other wall for all the hardware. Anyone done this or have some ideas. Those plastic hanging bins would be great but not secure. I'm open for ideas here and pictures would be great.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Personally I keep the full boxes of nails/screws in their original boxes and use 5L buckets with the tray inserts. Each tray has the most commonly used screws/nails in them. Each bucket holds 4 trays and I have one bucket for screws and one for nails. The buckets make it easy to transport everything to the work site and easy to put away. I have a standard shelving unti on the one side of my trailer that I use bungee cords to stop the buckets from sliding around during transport.

Doing a kitchen remodel in the next couple of weeks and I'm going to save the upper cupboards and install them in the trailer for smaller items.

I have workbench at the back of the trailer with a shelf in it that I use to store all my tool cases in. The most important thing is to have a designated "place" for everything and ensure that you or whoever works for you knows where everything goes and ALWAYS puts things back in their place.

You can do a search here to see some great pictures of other guys' setups as well.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Something like this maybe?


----------



## smitty58 (Nov 26, 2005)

Decksetc, I like the bucket idea.

Dustball - that is nice. Where did you find that?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm kinda partial to parachute bags. You can just pick them up and carry about 10 different size fasteners with you.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

smitty58 said:


> Decksetc, I like the bucket idea.
> 
> Dustball - that is nice. Where did you find that?


You can order those rack systems with the bins from Northern Industrial Tools.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Smitty, if I were doing much of the same thing hardware-wise all the time, I think I'd use regular buckets to shuttle to and from the job site, but store them in open bins at knee level or below on the trailer. Joist hangers in one bin, beam connectors in another, deck screws in another, etc. This way, you can put as many as needed in the bucket, tote to the site, but just dump the extras back when done.

As for the hardware you don't use as much, and therefore will need lower quantities of, I'd use some small bins like Dustball has shown. 

How many of what type of hardware do you use the most and need plenty of when you work? Can you get them in bulk at a discount? Is it worth the weight to stock them?


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Double-A said:


> Smitty, if I were doing much of the same thing hardware-wise all the time, I think I'd use regular buckets to shuttle to and from the job site, but store them in open bins at knee level or below on the trailer. Joist hangers in one bin, beam connectors in another, deck screws in another, etc. This way, you can put as many as needed in the bucket, tote to the site, but just dump the extras back when done.
> 
> As for the hardware you don't use as much, and therefore will need lower quantities of, I'd use some small bins like Dustball has shown.
> 
> How many of what type of hardware do you use the most and need plenty of when you work? Can you get them in bulk at a discount? Is it worth the weight to stock them?


That's what I was getting at AA. In one 5L bucket, I have 2 trays of 3" screws and 2 trays of 2 1/2" screws. The rest of those boxes are on a shelf in the trailer. The other 5L bucket as a tray of 3 1/2" nails, a tray of 3 1/4" strip nails, a tray with 2 1/2", 2" and 1" nails, a tray for 2" strip nails and a tray with assorted sizes of finishing nails. Having the buckets makes it easy to transport to wherever they're needed and make it easy to pack up at the end of the day.

As for lags, joist hangers, etc. I generally use the empty screw boxes to store a set amount and that way most of the boxes in the trailer are trhe same size and easy to store, etc.

You just have to find what works for you the best. For me, I view my trailer is a "work in progress" as I change things around as needed. Last summer I went and put a bunch of hooks on the doors to store my air hoses and electrical cords because I was tired of moving them around from shelf to shelf - an idea that I hit myself in the head for not thinking of sooner.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

smitty58 said:


> Decksetc, I like the bucket idea.
> 
> Dustball - that is nice. Where did you find that?


Northern Tool-

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category_6970_768542+1477+774699


----------



## big steve (Feb 25, 2008)

*trailer setup*

Hello, 
I have the same trailer and i found a local guy that welds on the side to make shelves from 1 1/4" angle iron with steel mesh the same depth as a large milk crate .I put all my open coils of nails in a crate boxes of nuts and bolts in another, at least 1 bundle of undercors in another,joist hangers in another,boxes of nails for trim guns in another , tubes of glue and caulk ....you get the idea the size of the shelves also work out for tool boxes-i am crazy about boxes and cases for screw guns ,roof nailers etc.There is enough space under the first shelf for spackle buckets too.I keep my compressor in the trailer and have a hose reel on the outside with about 400' of airline. Have fun ,hope this helps If you want I can send pics let me know.
Big Steve


----------



## smitty58 (Nov 26, 2005)

I like the hanging cords and hoses on the door idea.

Big Steve - would like to see some pics of your setup if you can post them here or pm me.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Dustball said:


> Northern Tool-
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category_6970_768542+1477+774699


Followed that link but only cabinets and no storage buckets. Years ago i bought bucket bins from a place called Journeyman Products in MD. They are out of business now.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

smitty58 said:


> Decksetc, I like the bucket idea.
> 
> Dustball - that is nice. Where did you find that?


To find out where a picture came from all you must do is right click the image and choose "properties". Highlight the URL (http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/178514BK_lg.gif), copy and paste in the address window in a new tab on your browser. This *usually *works. To find the website, just delete everything after the .com part. The other way is exactly what you did. Just ask. Sometimes asking is much easier!

POST SCRIPT! Damn nice cabinet!


----------



## Punch List D (Feb 6, 2008)

I use military ammo boxes. They are metal and have tight lid with handle. Nothing will come out of them, even if they fall off shelf. Sleeves for nail guns even fit keeping them out of weather. One ons side of trailer I built a workbench 8" off wall so I can stand ply/ sheetrock,etc. on side and 3 racks underneath (top= trim, 2&3 lumber) and on back doors 4" PVC to hold sledge, broom, shovels,etc. Side door for air hoses & cords.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> To find out where a picture came from all you must do is right click the image and choose "properties". Highlight the URL (http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/178514BK_lg.gif), copy and paste in the address window in a new tab on your browser. This *usually *works. To find the website, just delete everything after the .com part. The other way is exactly what you did. Just ask. Sometimes asking is much easier!
> 
> POST SCRIPT! Damn nice cabinet!


Yup, would be ideal for trailers. Screw the back of the cabinet to your trailer wall channels and you have a lockable cabinet for your hardware/valuables that won't tip over.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Punch List D said:


> I use military ammo boxes. They are metal and have tight lid with handle. Nothing will come out of them, even if they fall off shelf. Sleeves for nail guns even fit keeping them out of weather. One ons side of trailer I built a workbench 8" off wall so I can stand ply/ sheetrock,etc. on side and 3 racks underneath (top= trim, 2&3 lumber) and on back doors 4" PVC to hold sledge, broom, shovels,etc. Side door for air hoses & cords.


I too use Ammo boxes for certain objects. They do tend to be a PITA to open but you would have a hard time damaging one!


----------



## big steve (Feb 25, 2008)

smitty58 said:


> I like the hanging cords and hoses on the door idea.
> 
> Big Steve - would like to see some pics of your setup if you can post them here or pm me.


No problem, I will bring my camera to work with me tomorrow and take some pics for you.


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

after years of trying to find the best solution i organized all my screws, nails, anchors, clips, tapcons, etc. into these Stanley organizers:

http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?CATEGORY=ZAG+ORGANIZERS&TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=014725R&SDesc=Stanley%26%23174%3B+Professional+Organizer

i can easily got to the right container or tell my helper which one i want and have just about anything i need it them. 

to hold them in the trailer, i angled shelves so everything tilts to the wall, no need to tie anything down except the extension cords on hooks on the rear doors, they still like to jump around.

Also organized small electrical parts and plumbing parts into the same type of stanley containers.

pretty durable too.

Tin Cup


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a bunch of these. Available in two or three sizes. Nice for organizing the "extra parts" and the screws and nails that you do not need every moment of your work day.

I also store various electrical wire nuts, screws, plates, etc. in these tuff and sturdy cases.

http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=014166R


----------



## big steve (Feb 25, 2008)

smitty58 said:


> I like the hanging cords and hoses on the door idea.
> 
> Big Steve - would like to see some pics of your setup if you can post them here or pm me.


Hey Smitty,I left the house early yesterday and forgot to bring my camera, ill get you some pics next week.Sorry
Big Steve


----------

